# irrigation tutorials



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

I am currently designing my own system from the fantastic irrigation tutorials.com site. I am to the point of planning the proper pipe size for the main line and lateral lines. However, I was plan on using PEX and their calculator maxes out at 1.5" on PEX. I am thinking I need a 2" mainline but that isn't an option to calculate the pressure loss and velocity. Using the max size of 1.5" it gives me a velocity of 7.85 and a significant PSI loss. I am hoping that if I jump to 2" it will help with these metrics. Does anyone know of or have any useful calculators that are more up to date? I am sure a lot has changed since 2011.

All else fails and I switch to PVC but PEX sounded easier to install via a vibratory plow.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2in PEX will be very expensive. You should consider poly, but pvc is the norm for large systems.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

You should be able to get pressure loss tables from the manufacturer. For example:

https://www.uponorpro.com/~/media/Extranet/Files/manuals/PressureLossTables_H191_1210.aspx?sc_lang=en

You using PEX for everything or just the mainline? If you search my posts I had similar questions (asking about using PEX for irrigation). I ended up using PVC for my pseudo mainline (post master valve), and Blu-lock pipe for the rest.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you both for the information. I knew PEX was more expensive but was attempting to avoid from having the soil settle from using a trencher vs a plow. Looking at the data, it just appears to be a better and safer long term option to do PVC. Considering I will have roughly 19 different runs that all will be roughly 220' long with a high GPM, I was concerned about the blu-lock. It looks like good stuff but past 20 GPM it exceeds the 5 FPS and has a high PSI loss. Maybe I am missing something here though.

Thanks again!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, Blu-lock isn't designed for that, no sizes big enough. I'm guessing you could use PEX, but with that much pipe the cost difference will really add up. Maybe PEX (or PVC) for the mainline and poly for the laterals...? I don't know anything about vibratory plows, but after my recent (much smaller) project I'm not a fan of trenches! Good luck!


----------

